# 9-week pup crazy!



## bonnie_pup (Feb 9, 2015)

Hello, we have our first female golden pup and she's now 9 weeks. We got her at 8 weeks and two days later she was hospitalized for two days (anaemic). Anyway, that's all sorted but now I'd like to ask if her behaviour is.. normal? She has zoomies at least once a day, chewing up pee-pads, biting every single corner in the house, scratching walls, biting at the wires on her crate, scratching the sofa... she just goes absolutely wild. We do have LOTS of toys to entertain her including treat filled Kongs.

Her toileting is fine, she was on the pads continuously within 2 days but recently, a week or so ago she's started doing zoomies when she needs a poop, maybe she hates us watching? We've now learned to leave her be and trust she wont rip something up and just pee/poop on pad. She's also extremely mouthy, like the entire time she is awake apart from when she's eating. The only thing that will distract her from chewing is raw hides.. I reckon she would chew and bite raw hides every day, all day if she could.

It's been quite overwhelming as she was ill at the start, so maybe the constant attention and loving she's had is coming back to bite us, literally haha! :no:


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Hi and welcome to the forum from another UK member. It's been a long time since I had a puppy but let me reassure you that it all sounds like normal puppy behaviour. My boy was an absolute terror for destroying things and a true golden eater. There are many members here who have new puppies whom I am sure will be able to offer advice and answer any questions you have. I am glad to hear that your puppy is feeling better after a rough start.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Welcome to the forum.

It's been a lifetime ago since I had a puppy, but your little girl sounds pretty normal to me. There are several members who currently have pups or recently had one, they'll be able to answer your questions. 

What's her name? Hope you'll share pictures with us.


----------



## thorbreafortuna (Jun 9, 2013)

Zoomies and puppy biting/chewing are quite normal. You should see this as reassurance that your puppy's health has bounced back. There are countless threads on this forum with a ton of information about how to handle puppy biting. Do a search and you'll find a lot to read. As for the zoomies I'd just stand back and watch, they're quite entertaining?.
I'm fairly certain that when you post about puppies there is an unwritten rule that requires you to post pictures?.


----------



## momo_ (Dec 15, 2014)

I also have a 9 week old puppy. You'll find lots of threads by me expressing some similar concerns! 
We can be overwhelmed and get through this together.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

She sounds like a lot of fun, and she is totally normal!


----------



## Susan: w/ Summit we climb (Jun 12, 2014)

Congratulations on your new pup! She sounds 100% normal. Zoomies are definitely fun to watch. My older pup Summit still does them sometimes!

Puppies should get a lot of attention and interaction. It helps their brains develop normally. Brains are not really finished until well after birth.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Welcome to the forum. Sounds like normal puppy behavior to me.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Yep, sounds normal to me!


----------



## bonnie_pup (Feb 9, 2015)

Hello everyone!

Thanks for your replies! 

She's now over 9 weeks and she's a lot better health wise  I figured out her zoomies are almost always because she needs to poop (I now use this word, oh dear!) her biting seems to have gotten out of hand though.. My fiancé stays at home all day with her and I spent all nights/weekends with her. The last two days she has lunged at me and will not care about me yelping, or ignoring her, or time out, or in fact bitter apple spray! 

I researched for ages before getting her, but like everyone says on here - I was way off!!! I'm exhausted and hoping it'll get better soon!

She is on Royal Canin junior.. Could this cause over hype? 

I've added a photo so you can see where my problem lies in being mad at her.. Too cute!


----------



## momo_ (Dec 15, 2014)

bonnie_pup said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> Thanks for your replies!
> 
> ...


Sounds exactly like my boy. He does not respond to yelping or ignoring. Where and how do you spray the bitter apple? I spray it on items, but sometimes it doesn't deter him UNLESS I spray it while he's chewing/biting on it. When he's biting me, and I can't pry him off and the bottle is in reach, I will spray it on myself near the area he's latched onto. I also try timeout when he's being REALLY crazy. Sometimes they just don't get it. Maybe do 1 minute timeout, let him out, and if he's still crazy, put him back in timeout x10 or until he's settled? 
Sunny is also on Royal Canin Junior! I don't think it's the food though, puppy hype seems to be a puppy thing! I also researched for ages, but nothing quite prepares you for a puppy until you've actually got one. Exhausted as well... 
It would make things easier for me if he would have a happy expression like your girl! He looks so serious and worried all the time. 

Sad and (guiltily) happy we are going through the same thing.


----------



## jenspup (Jan 2, 2015)

I can't help too much since my pup isn't home yet, but I just had to tell you what a gorgeous pup she is. I can see why it's hard being mad at her...although it's probably easier when your hands are bleeding.  My parents have a 15 week old English Springer Spaniel Puppy, and we leave with scratches and holes in our clothing whenever we visit.  Good luck, I'll be there soon!


----------



## bethlehemgolden (Aug 2, 2014)

can you record it an put it on youtube. I really want to see what I am in for.


----------



## Bwilson (Mar 25, 2014)

She is adorable and welcome to the forum. Puppy zommies are normal I have a yr old that still have zommies. Both of my dogs a 9 yr and a yr old have the zommies after going poop. They have always done it. River when she was younger would have random spurts of energy through the day and tire out. The biggest was around 7 pm. We did extra play or training during this time. If you need easy access to her you can always keep a short lead on her for her to drag around.


----------



## bonnie_pup (Feb 9, 2015)

momo_ said:


> Sounds exactly like my boy. He does not respond to yelping or ignoring. Where and how do you spray the bitter apple? I spray it on items, but sometimes it doesn't deter him UNLESS I spray it while he's chewing/biting on it. When he's biting me, and I can't pry him off and the bottle is in reach, I will spray it on myself near the area he's latched onto. I also try timeout when he's being REALLY crazy. Sometimes they just don't get it. Maybe do 1 minute timeout, let him out, and if he's still crazy, put him back in timeout x10 or until he's settled?
> Sunny is also on Royal Canin Junior! I don't think it's the food though, puppy hype seems to be a puppy thing! I also researched for ages, but nothing quite prepares you for a puppy until you've actually got one. Exhausted as well...
> It would make things easier for me if he would have a happy expression like your girl! He looks so serious and worried all the time.
> 
> Sad and (guiltily) happy we are going through the same thing.



Hello! I have been using the bitter apple spray for a few days now. It has actually worked like magic! Although it does not work on my feet/hands - only on furniture which is strange... I think she puts two and two together and figured out it's me spraying her fave chewy bits which makes her even more annoyed - hense it not working on the body haha.

Don't worry about your pup looking down, this is the only photo I have of her looking like she's enjoying herself! Most of my photos are of her just staring as if "What you lookin at" either that or "I couldn't be more bored if I tried" haha. As she's getting older she is getting her own personality!

The reason I brought up food was because my girl was on raw foods and she was ever so chilled out, now the vet ordered kibble and after food she's like a child on 100 fruit shoots! I'm sorry you're exhausted, I can feel your pain! To be honest, she's now over 10 weeks and it really is getting easier. I asked for advice here and on other forums as I was SO overwhelmed and almost regretting taking on such a massive responsibility! I got the same answers - hold it out. Not helpful at the time but I must agree that it's the best advice to stick it out because it DOES get better!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Ha Ha Ha, I am no help but just looking at her picture made me smile! She is gorgeous but there is a glint in her eye that spells mischief to me  I love the naughty ones!


----------



## chloesmomMI (May 4, 2013)

What a sweet-faced girl!

Just as an aside, my Chloe is now almost 2 1/2 and still has the zoomies sometimes, which can be a bit of a problem since she's now big enough to displace large pieces of furniture when she runs into them. I've already lost 2 vases and a picture frame which came crashing down from a dresser. Hey, it's only money!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

She is adorable!

I once heard a saying on this forum, and I have shared it often:

"God makes golden retrievers so cute for a reason - SURVIVAL!"

My first golden was a handful. I was exhausted, but he grew into the best adult I could ask for. He is so good, that we brought in two more golden puppies into our lives.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

chloesmomMI said:


> What a sweet-faced girl!
> 
> Just as an aside, my Chloe is now almost 2 1/2 and still has the zoomies sometimes, which can be a bit of a problem since she's now big enough to displace large pieces of furniture when she runs into them. I've already lost 2 vases and a picture frame which came crashing down from a dresser. Hey, it's only money!


We no longer have coffee tables or anything low that tails can knock over.


----------



## thorbreafortuna (Jun 9, 2013)

She is so cute! I have to agree that she has mischief in her eye. 
All that you describe is normal. They can be a handful that's for sure! Get into training right away and keep her well stimulated mentally as well as physically (by age guidelines of course). All the madness will pass, but a lot of it will get worse before it gets better. The play biting is one of these things: for us the worst was around 14 weeks, then it got much better. Not that he completely stopped mouthing, but then he started to respond quickly to redirection and would only get out of hand when very excited. Also at that point we had a few firmly established commands that would help redirect his attention. I would go into training mode whenever he started to lose it, go through all his basics: sit, down, paw, stand...and he would focus really well on that. We did that many times a day! But he kept getting better and better. We are not perfect yet by any means but at 21 months we are seeing a pretty awesome dog with his occasional moments of over excitement.


----------



## momo_ (Dec 15, 2014)

bonnie_pup said:


> [SIZE=-1]Hello! I have been using the bitter apple spray for a few days now. It has actually worked like magic! Although it does not work on my feet/hands - only on furniture which is strange... I think she puts two and two together and figured out it's me spraying her fave chewy bits which makes her even more annoyed - hense it not working on the body haha.


Sunny will bite furniture even if it's been sprayed! And yes definitely, they get annoyed when you spray their favourite chew "toys". Does your pup ever growl or bark when you spray? 




> I'm sorry you're exhausted, I can feel your pain! To be honest, she's now over 10 weeks and it really is getting easier. I asked for advice here and on other forums as I was SO overwhelmed and almost regretting taking on such a massive responsibility! I got the same answers - hold it out. Not helpful at the time but I must agree that it's the best advice to stick it out because it DOES get better!


What is your puppy's date of birthday? Sunny was born December 6, also over 10 weeks. I haven't cried for the last 2 days so it is gradually getting better for me! When he gets into bite mode, I have been able to redirect him sometimes, and I've been more persistent in rewarding him when he's being calm. Sometimes getting him into training mode works too because he is so keen for treats! I can't wait until he's fully vaccinated so I can properly tire him out on walks. 

Good luck to you, looking forward to hearing how your girl progresses!


----------



## bonnie_pup (Feb 9, 2015)

momo_ said:


> Sunny will bite furniture even if it's been sprayed! And yes definitely, they get annoyed when you spray their favourite chew "toys". Does your pup ever growl or bark when you spray?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You won't believe this, her birthday is also December 6th!!! She is just over ten weeks  Hmm I did read some dogs love the spray (how frustrating!) so maybe try another spray if you like the idea of using a preventative.. Whenever she gets bitey I use her raw hide (I don't like using them but its the only thing that'll stop her biting) she uses them at the back of her teeth so I know it feels real good for her gums. 

Haha I know what you mean about the training with treats, if she sees or hears the crinkling of the packet all training goes out the window - she just jumps all over me!!! I've been saying "kiss" everytime she licks so when she bites I say kiss and she starts licking!! Much nicer than needle teeth!

I'm feeling the same, the sooner she's vaccinated the better - can't wait to tire her out! Although, it'll be distraction galore outside! I try to lift her to the window every day to see people/dogs/cars/birds etc.. so she's not a loonball outside haha. 

She has started growling but I don't feel threatened by it, it's more of a 'back off' like when she tries to run the entire set of stairs and I catch her half-way... that annoys her and she growls but I say "No" and she stops.

Got the vet tonight to see if her Campylobacter has cleared - fingers crossed!!!!


----------



## Anele (Dec 12, 2014)

Just a thought-- I would not discourage growling.

In the fall we had a 6 month old Wheaten terrier for a few weeks. She bit my child on her face. Had she growled FIRST, we could have been warned. Her previous owner used the Cesar Milan method which promotes the idea of dominance vs cooperation.

Take away the growl, take away the warning. I would always prefer a warning.

My pup growled at me a few times when I picked him up outside. Now I pick him up and treat him. No more growls.


----------



## bonnie_pup (Feb 9, 2015)

My girl is coming on 11 weeks now and all round she is very well behaved.

She was sleeping through the night after 4/5 nights, she only misses her pee-pad when I'm not paying attention and she loves kisses and cuddles! Right, but the problem now is every day she has about an hour of the day where she's like a demon dog. She wants to bite anything; my skin, my clothing etc.. I try all avenues; ignoring, yelping, giving her time out, calmly remove the item of clothing/skin from her mouth! etc.. but nothing works. I read people here say their pup/dog gets worse when they ignore and turn around, I remember thinking ohh how awful - she's not doing it!! 

She's like a crazed animal, the whites in her eyes and her aggressive head tugging do worry me in these moments. Every other time she's full of kisses (licking) and is a joy to be around. I'm just wondering if I am doing anything wrong. She can't go out yet as had/still has Campylobacter (I'm hoping results are clear today). She never acted like this with my fiance but today he called to say the same thing happened with him.. I think I know her by now and the showing gums whilst she's wrinkling up her nose and snapping - I'm not sure it's puppy play anymore ;/


----------



## Anele (Dec 12, 2014)

I'm 99.99999999999% sure it's puppy play! She could very likely be overstimulated and overtired!


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

This is all normal. We just got a eight week old golden. She wants to chew on everything. You should see my moms hands. With patience and proper training this will pass.


----------



## Carmel (Feb 9, 2015)

bonnie_pup said:


> She's like a crazed animal, the whites in her eyes and her aggressive head tugging do worry me in these moments. Every other time she's full of kisses (licking) and is a joy to be around. I'm just wondering if I am doing anything wrong. She can't go out yet as had/still has Campylobacter (I'm hoping results are clear today). She never acted like this with my fiance but today he called to say the same thing happened with him.. I think I know her by now and the showing gums whilst she's wrinkling up her nose and snapping - I'm not sure it's puppy play anymore ;/


Hi, Here is my Newfie puppy at 12 weeks. He is now the most docile luv bug in the world. I think it's a stage ...::wavey:
http://youtu.be/Yz2nOEdiUZQ


----------



## Test-ok (Jan 15, 2015)

Mine has gone and still going through the same thing..it's all very normal, her teeth are driving her crazy. My little Auggie like the tug a war when she get what you're calling bity. She ruff's and ruff's at her toy when we play tug..it helps wear her out and she does the race car at least once a day..and your right she usually poops there after. I think the stimulation cause that...much as a walk causes it in the older dogs...get's things moving in there.

BTW..shes beautiful.


----------

